# Best way to manage Ryanair flights to get a refund



## Mikefromcork (2 Sep 2020)

Hi All
I have return flights with Ryanair at the end of the month to Athens, €370 return for two people which we won’t be going on over covid. A friend recommended that I should change my flight and pay a moving fee and rebook it next year. Given I don’t know what’s going to be going on then I am just wondering if anyone can recommend my options to try and keep my money. Should I just check in and hope the flight is cancelled.
any advice would be appreciated.
best wishes
Michael


----------



## Leo (3 Sep 2020)

Please edit your thread title to make it more meaningful. You will get a better response that way.


----------

